# Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision?



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

Looking to rid my new ecodes of the fried-egg indicators, please post your reviews and opinions of both....


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (ab8349)*

I got some silver vision bulbs, not quite as silver as I had hoped, but they do mask the amber pretty thoroughly. Just as bright. Not sure about the Diadems...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (ab8349)*

I just took a can of silver spray paint. Same effect, costs much less


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (converted_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *converted_vw* »_I just took a can of silver spray paint. Same effect, costs much less

Same effect but not as long. Silver paint will block some of the light and make the bulb appear dimmer. Not to mention the paint may change color as the bulb gets hot. Then the paint peels or the bulb burns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (ab8349)*

I dont have the need for any of these two bulbs, but if I were, I'd get the Philips bulbs. They look chrome, where the Osram look blue-ish (when the light is off, of course)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (ab8349)*

1) PHILIPS SilverVision
2) Osram Diadem AKA Hella !
3) STOCK


----------



## AGRESIVE (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (Cullen)*

Great pics! I'd say the Philips are the best looking.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (AGRESIVE)*

Thanks for all the replies guys, I ordered the Philips SilverVision!!


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (Cullen)*

So that's the fried-egg look everyone keeps talking about...








Mike


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Osram Diadem or Philips Silver Vision? (Cullen)*

Yeah, it basically boils down to this...if you like blue get the Osram bulb, if you don't get the Philips one.


----------

